# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  इमेज पोस्ट की आसान ट्रिक - सभी के लिए उपयुक्त

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो काफी महीनो से प्रबंधन से  गुजारिश कर रहा था--की जो सदस्य फोरम के सर्वर पे चित्र अपलोड कर अपने सूत्रो मैं डालते है,उनके चित्र गेस्ट सदस्य ठीक से देख नहीं पाते । 
चित्र ओरिजनल साईज़ से छोटे भी आते है। 
चित्र एक बॉक्स मैं बंधे नजर आते है। 
बार-बार 12 शब्दो की समय सीमा के कारण परेशानी होती है। 

अब इन समस्याओ से छुटकारा पाये ओर दनादन चित्र पोस्ट करे---बस ऐसे ----

----------


## jeet6162

> मित्रो काफी महीनो से प्रबंधन से  गुजारिश कर रहा था--की जो सदस्य फोरम के सर्वर पे चित्र अपलोड कर अपने सूत्रो मैं डालते है,उनके चित्र गेस्ट सदस्य ठीक से देख नहीं पाते । 
> चित्र ओरिजनल साईज़ से छोटे भी आते है। 
> चित्र एक बॉक्स मैं बंधे नजर आते है। 
> बार-बार 12 शब्दो की समय सीमा के कारण परेशानी होती है। 
> 
> *अब इन समस्याओ से छुटकारा पाये ओर दनादन चित्र पोस्ट करे---बस ऐसे* ----


अरे भाई 
जल्दी बताओ ………………क्या ओर कैसे करना है ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दोस्तो अब मैं फोरम के सर्वर पे ही ऐसे चित्र पोस्ट कर सकता हूँ ,जिसमे 12 शब्द की सीमा लागू नहीं होती । 
चित्र अधिक बड़े ओर आकर्षक दिखते है। 
साथ ही गेस्ट सदस्यो को चित्र आराम से दिखते है। 
एक नमूना देखे मेरी आज की एक पोस्ट का----

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12863&page=250&p=1795290&viewfull  =1#post1795290

----------


## jeet6162

> दोस्तो अब मैं फोरम के सर्वर पे ही ऐसे चित्र पोस्ट कर सकता हूँ ,जिसमे 12 शब्द की सीमा लागू नहीं होती । 
> चित्र अधिक बड़े ओर आकर्षक दिखते है। 
> साथ ही गेस्ट सदस्यो को चित्र आराम से दिखते है। 
> एक नमूना देखे मेरी आज की एक पोस्ट का----
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1791090


मित्र
आपके सुत्र पर हमे तो चित्र ही नही दिख रहे है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र
> आपके सुत्र पर हमे तो चित्र ही नही दिख रहे है


मित्र सभी चित्र काफी अच्छे से दिख रहे है----
आप की तरफ से कोई समस्या है--चेक कर ले । 
आज रात को सूत्र पूरा करूंगा ,अभी ओफिश मैं टाईप करने मैं दिक्कत है,धन्यवाद ।

----------


## jeet6162

> मित्र सभी चित्र काफी अच्छे से दिख रहे है----
> आप की तरफ से कोई समस्या है--चेक कर ले । 
> आज रात को सूत्र पूरा करूंगा ,अभी ओफिश मैं टाईप करने मैं दिक्कत है,धन्यवाद ।


मित्र
बाकी सभी सुत्रो मे मुझे चित्र दिखाई दे रहे है 
सिर्फ़ आपके सुत्र पर ही नही दिखाई दे रहे है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र
> बाकी सभी सुत्रो मे मुझे चित्र दिखाई दे रहे है 
> सिर्फ़ आपके सुत्र पर ही नही दिखाई दे रहे है


ओर भी मित्रो से अभी पूछा है,चित्र दिख रहे है,फोरम के  सर्वर पे लोड चित्र नहीं दिखने का कोई प्रश्न नहीं। 
आप गूगल क्रोम ब्राउसर मैं देखे ।

----------


## faqrudeen

Bhai main phonr se hun. Mujhe bhi nahi dikhe us link pat photo. Upar wala chitra dikh raha h...

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*सही में चित्र नहीं दिख रहे है !!!*

----------


## Teach Guru

> दोस्तो अब मैं फोरम के सर्वर पे ही ऐसे चित्र पोस्ट कर सकता हूँ ,जिसमे 12 शब्द की सीमा लागू नहीं होती । 
> चित्र अधिक बड़े ओर आकर्षक दिखते है। 
> साथ ही गेस्ट सदस्यो को चित्र आराम से दिखते है। 
> एक नमूना देखे मेरी आज की एक पोस्ट का----
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1791090



मैंने भी अपने सूत्रों में इसी तरह चित्र पोस्ट किये है तभी तो सूत्र आकर्षक लगते है.................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैंने भी अपने सूत्रों में इसी तरह चित्र पोस्ट किये है तभी तो सूत्र आकर्षक लगते है.................


भाई आपको चित्र दिख रहा है क्या ?
मुझे तो गूगल क्रोम मैं दिख रहा है। 
पर मोजरीला मैं नहीं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *सही में चित्र नहीं दिख रहे है !!!*


मित्र आपको क्रोम मैं देखने बोला था --दिख रहे है,धन्यवाद ।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक भी चित्र नही दिखाई  दे रहा है central 141

----------


## Shree Ji

> एक भी चित्र नही दिखाई  दे रहा है central 141


बिलकुल  ठीक   कहा  आपने

----------


## SAAJANN

> मित्रो काफी महीनो से प्रबंधन से  गुजारिश कर रहा था--की जो सदस्य फोरम के सर्वर पे चित्र अपलोड कर अपने सूत्रो मैं डालते है,उनके चित्र गेस्ट सदस्य ठीक से देख नहीं पाते । 
> चित्र ओरिजनल साईज़ से छोटे भी आते है। 
> चित्र एक बॉक्स मैं बंधे नजर आते है। 
> बार-बार 12 शब्दो की समय सीमा के कारण परेशानी होती है। 
> 
> अब इन समस्याओ से छुटकारा पाये ओर दनादन चित्र पोस्ट करे---बस ऐसे ----


मित्र आपकी तकनीक का इंतजार है परन्तु मुझे भी चित्र नही दिख रहे !

----------


## Sameerchand

मुझे भी इस सूत्र में चित्र नहीं दिखाई दे रहे हैं...
जबकि मैं क्रोम में देख रहा हूँ....

----------


## ravi bhai

मुझे भी इस सूत्र में चित्र नहीं दिखाई दे रहे हैं...

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मित्र आपको क्रोम मैं देखने बोला था --दिख रहे है,धन्यवाद ।


*भाई जी क्रोम में भी नहीं दिख रहे !!!*

----------


## groopji

जिन भी मित्रो को चित्र नहीं दिखाई दे रहे हैं .... वो एक बार अपने एड्रेस बार से www हटा कर देखें एंटर करें

----------


## jalwa

चाँद भाई, सब तरह से देख लिया. फिर भी चित्र नहीं दिख रहे. 
स्क्रीन शोट देख लो. 
कोई सटीक तकनीक बताइये.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई आश्चर्य है की मुझे दिख रहे है--अच्छा यहा पे एक पोस्ट मैं 2 चित्र डाले है--दोनों चित्र एक ही  है ,मगर पोस्ट अलग-अलग तरीके से किये है--जरा बताये की दोनों चित्र दिख रहे है क्या ??

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1794664

----------


## The Hacker

> भाई आश्चर्य है की मुझे दिख रहे है--अच्छा यहा पे एक पोस्ट मैं 2 चित्र डाले है--दोनों चित्र एक ही  है ,मगर पोस्ट अलग-अलग तरीके से किये है--जरा बताये की दोनों चित्र दिख रहे है क्या ??
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1794664



*दिख रहे है मित्र.........
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *दिख रहे है मित्र.........
> *


मित्र दोनों दिख रहे है क्या---एक ही पोस्ट मैं?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...84#post1794684

जरा यहाँ भी बताए एक ही चित्र 1 पोस्ट मैं 2 तरीके से पोस्ट किये है ,दोनों चित्र दिख रहे है क्या ?

----------


## The Hacker

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...84#post1794684जरा यहाँ भी बताए एक ही चित्र 1 पोस्ट मैं 2 तरीके से पोस्ट किये है ,दोनों चित्र दिख रहे है क्या ?


दोनों दिख रहे हैं वो भी ओपेरा में

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जी धन्यवाद अब समझ आ गया ,,वो क्या है ना तकनीकी जानकारी मैं हाथ तंग है बस ट्रिक कर देते है----
आगे देखता हूँ ओर कोशीश

----------


## The Hacker

> जी धन्यवाद अब समझ आ गया ,,वो क्या है ना तकनीकी जानकारी मैं हाथ तंग है बस ट्रिक कर देते है----आगे देखता हूँ ओर कोशीश


अच्छी कोशिश की है आपने मित्र..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अच्छी कोशिश की है आपने मित्र..........


अब समझ आ गया इस फोरम का अपना कोई इमेज होस्टिंग नहीं है इसलिए समस्या आ रही थी--अब दूसरे तरीके भी है --क्योंकि *सब कुछ है आसान, बस थोङा मगज इस्तेमाल करो।* The Hacke

----------


## SAAJANN

मित्र वो उपाय जो आप बता रहे थे क्या अब कार्य नही करेगा 
अगर कर सकता हैं तो हमे अवश्य बताइयेगा

----------


## SAAJANN

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...84#post1794684
> 
> जरा यहाँ भी बताए एक ही चित्र 1 पोस्ट मैं 2 तरीके से पोस्ट किये है ,दोनों चित्र दिख रहे है क्या ?


मित्र यहाँ दोनों चित्र दिखाई दे रहे हैं

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

दोस्त तरकीब क्या है...... ये समझ नहीं आया....... क्या कोई मुझे भी बताएगा......

थायलैंड वाले सूत्र मे बहुत सारे फोटो अपलोड करने है......

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*एक छोटा सा तरिका मेरे पास भी हे ,,,,,मे तो उसी से फ़ोटो पोस्ट करता हु ओर जल्दी भी हो जाता हे*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*पहली स्टेप*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*दुसरी स्टेप ,,,,,,
*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*तिसरा स्टेप,,,,,,,,,,,,

**
*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*तिसरा स्टेप ,,,,,,*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्त तरकीब क्या है...... ये समझ नहीं आया....... क्या कोई मुझे भी बताएगा......
> 
> थायलैंड वाले सूत्र मे बहुत सारे फोटो अपलोड करने है......


आचार्या जी जरा पहले ये तो बताये आपको चित्र दिख रहे है की नहीं---

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1796426

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्या जी जरा पहले ये तो बताये आपको चित्र दिख रहे है की नहीं---
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1796426


दिख रहें है..... दो दो...... एक फ्रेम मे और दूसरा बगैर फ्रेम के...........

----------


## jalwa

> *तिसरा स्टेप ,,,,,,*



बहुत अच्छा उपाय बताया है अजय जी, आपका आभार. 
लेकिन इस तरह से फोटो पेस्ट करने से वो फोरम के सर्वर पर लोड नहीं होगी और किसी अन्य साईट के सर्वर से चलेगी और यहाँ दिखेगी. 
यदि उस साईट से यह फोटो किसी वजह से डिलीट की जाती है तो क्या तब भी वो फोरम पर दिखेगी?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सवाल अच्छा है जलवा भाई,,मैं तो फोरम से सर्वर से ही फोटो अपलोड करना चाहता हूँ--साथ ही गेस्ट सदस्यो को भी दिखाना चाहता हूँ--पहले कुछ चित्र दिख नहीं रहे थे--प्रयोग के तोर पे अपने सूत्रो मैं ही पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ -उम्मीद है जल्द ही यहा रख दूंगा ।

----------


## robin hood

> बहुत अच्छा उपाय बताया है अजय जी, आपका आभार. 
> लेकिन इस तरह से फोटो पेस्ट करने से वो फोरम के सर्वर पर लोड नहीं होगी और किसी अन्य साईट के सर्वर से चलेगी और यहाँ दिखेगी. 
> यदि उस साईट से यह फोटो किसी वजह से डिलीट की जाती है तो क्या तब भी वो फोरम पर दिखेगी?


जी जलवायु जी डिलीट करने पर यहा ना दिखे

----------


## bdbdram

Cool

nice



best  site

----------


## bdbdram

Help. Me I m new user mai photo nnhi dekh pa rha hu

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बहुत अच्छा उपाय बताया है अजय जी, आपका आभार. 
> लेकिन इस तरह से फोटो पेस्ट करने से वो फोरम के सर्वर पर लोड नहीं होगी और किसी अन्य साईट के सर्वर से चलेगी और यहाँ दिखेगी. 
> यदि उस साईट से यह फोटो किसी वजह से डिलीट की जाती है तो क्या तब भी वो फोरम पर दिखेगी?





> जी* जलवायु* जी डिलीट करने पर यहा ना दिखे


ha ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Help. Me I m new user mai photo nnhi dekh pa rha hu


o kaka dekh to main bhi nhi pa rha hun.....
parek post ne hasi baandh di....ha ha ha jlvayu theek hai ab.

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------


## dkj

...............................................

----------


## Aeolian

vo trick to batai nai gai abhi tak !

----------

